# Denial :-)



## Nick_Neophix (Sep 8, 2021)

So I went to the doc's for a unrelated issue and ended up getting booked in for a health check. The result was, after a few repeat tests of my blood and some fasting that I have Type 2 diabetes (45 years old) . I however suffer no symptoms but do eat quite horrendously. The funny thing is that a few months prior I actually started to get out and about on my bicycle daily in a bid to loose a bit of mid life spread. Now in complete denial, a rather gloomy outlook on life. not getting out and about and ignoring it. Might need a bit of a slap to pull myself together. To be fair just writing that down in a place where people might read and go 'Yeah, been there' is quite nice so that's one step forward.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 8, 2021)

No no no - we just recommend steak and mushrooms for breakfast (well I have been known to do that) with no slapping and no gloom.
The key to controlling blood glucose for an ordinary type two is to cut down the carbs to the amount you can cope with - and it can really sort out that expanding waistline.
I could resize a fair few of my clothes, others just buy new and smaller sizes.


----------



## Nick_Neophix (Sep 8, 2021)

Probably should try and find a decent testing kit for my blood to see what I am playing with, so any suggestions for a fairly handy informative testing kit would be appreciated. As for breakfast, erm, don't eat breakfast nor dinner, just Tea followed by snacking into the evening. (Not very well behaved here)


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 8, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, you will find lots of useful advice for people newly diagnosed. It will help if you know what your HbA1C (that will be a number over 48mmol/mol) is and if you have been given any medication as that will give an idea of how much you have to do to get back on track with your levels.
Have a read around the forum particularly in the 'Newbies' thread as replies to other folk may be helpful and the Learning Zone has lots of information.
As Drummer says reducing carbohydrate intake either by cutting some things out or reducing portion size is crucial.
A good start is to make a food diary of everything you eat and drink with portion size and getting your best estimate of how much TOTAL CARBS (not just sugar)  there are. Info can be found on back of packets or Googling or supermarket websites (nutritional information).
It is better to reduce your carbs slowly so start by reducing by one third for a few weeks before going any further, but how low you need to go may depend on your HbA1C.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 8, 2021)

Nick_Neophix said:


> Probably should try and find a decent testing kit for my blood to see what I am playing with, so any suggestions for a fairly handy informative testing kit would be appreciated. As for breakfast, erm, don't eat breakfast nor dinner, just Tea followed by snacking into the evening. (Not very well behaved here)


People find the GlucoNavil or Spirit TEE 2 are reliable monitors with the cheapest strips. That will allow to to see how foods affect your levels.
A bit of a concern that your erratic eating may be causing high levels as when people don't eat the liver releases stored glucose into your blood system to give you energy to function. Sometimes people don't realise that snacks can be high carb.


----------



## Nick_Neophix (Sep 8, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Welcome to the forum, you will find lots of useful advice for people newly diagnosed. It will help if you know what your HbA1C (that will be a number over 48mmol/mol) is and if you have been given any medication as that will give an idea of how much you have to do to get back on track with your levels.
> Have a read around the forum particularly in the 'Newbies' thread as replies to other folk may be helpful and the Learning Zone has lots of information.
> As Drummer says reducing carbohydrate intake either by cutting some things out or reducing portion size is crucial.
> A good start is to make a food diary of everything you eat and drink with portion size and getting your best estimate of how much TOTAL CARBS (not just sugar)  there are. Info can be found on back of packets or Googling or supermarket websites (nutritional information).
> It is better to reduce your carbs slowly so start by reducing by one third for a few weeks before going any further, but how low you need to go may depend on your HbA1C.


I was told 52mmol on a normal test and 51mmol after a fasting test (going to guess that's not too bad anyway). I said no to medication at this time and also have high cholesterol apparently. I have been thinking that my erratic eating could be the root and may have indicated I am diabetic when in fact I may not be? I have just ordered a blood testing monitor so that should help me.


----------



## Nick_Neophix (Sep 8, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> People find the GlucoNavil or Spirit TEE 2 are reliable monitors with the cheapest strips. That will allow to to see how foods affect your levels.
> A bit of a concern that your erratic eating may be causing high levels as when people don't eat the liver releases stored glucose into your blood system to give you energy to function. Sometimes people don't realise that snacks can be high carb.


Thank you. When I finally start taking this seriously I am pretty sure that if I was to record my carb intake and post it on here I would probably get shouted at. I think joining this forum was the first sensible thing I have done.


----------



## helli (Sep 8, 2021)

Hey @Nick


Nick_Neophix said:


> Thank you. When I finally start taking this seriously I am pretty sure that if I was to record my carb intake and post it on here I would probably get shouted at. I think joining this forum was the first sensible thing I have done.


Welcome to the forum. 
We are a friendly bunch who avoids shouting at other members (unless you ask nicely   ).

The reaction associated with a diagnosis of diabetes is often compared to the reaction to grief where denial is one of the phases that we go through - you are no different to many.
As you say, joining this forum is the first step. There are many members who have been where you are and have inspirational stories about how they turned their health around and felt much much better for it. 

When you are ready, feel free to ask questions, share your story (the good and the bad if you want) and just vent if you need to.


----------



## abbiosbiston (Sep 8, 2021)

Nick_Neophix said:


> So I went to the doc's for a unrelated issue and ended up getting booked in for a health check. The result was, after a few repeat tests of my blood and some fasting that I have Type 2 diabetes (45 years old) . I however suffer no symptoms but do eat quite horrendously. The funny thing is that a few months prior I actually started to get out and about on my bicycle daily in a bid to loose a bit of mid life spread. Now in complete denial, a rather gloomy outlook on life. not getting out and about and ignoring it. Might need a bit of a slap to pull myself together. To be fair just writing that down in a place where people might read and go 'Yeah, been there' is quite nice so that's one step forward.


Hi Nick. I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes in February this year. I have lost 17kg and reduced my carbs to 100g per day. My Hb1AC went from 48 to 28 in 6 months and my diabetes is now in remission. I share everything I eat on Instagram at @whatabbiate if you need meal inspiration.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 8, 2021)

The test you had done would be the HbA1C which is an average over a three month period so it is not relevant whether it is fasting or not but often for other tests it would need to be fasting.
At 52 or 51 you are still in the diabetic zone but only just so some dietary changes should improve things without medication at this point. Many people find that by getting blood glucose levels down it also improves cholesterol level.]


----------



## Felinia (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello and welcome
As you are only just in the diabetic zone, you should be able to get your HbA1c down with a few tweaks and sensible eating, without the need for medication.  You know what your dietary issues are!  I think most people would admit that they like snacks, but I suggest you swap yours for a light breakfast and lunch (if you struggle to eat during the day), so you won't want to snack in the evening.  It would also give your glucose something to work on during the day.  There is a thread here "What did you eat yesterday" to give you some ideas.  
Since being diagnosed, I eat better, exercise regularly, feel so much better, and many others say the same.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 8, 2021)

Cholesterol isn’t just one number. On diagnosis my total cholesterol was ok but the LDL HDL and my ratios were totally out of range.  I think they call it a lipid profile. Not sure how much you know about those but LDL is all your bad fats, HDL good. So less of the fried stuff, pastries etc and more good fats e.g nuts fatty fish avocado eggs. I use thriva for my blood tests. I’ve gone from being in the red for all bar total cholesterol to now in optimal range for all 5 types/ratios. Triglycerides is another one. I’m not really sure what it all means but I do the test every 6 months and they send me a pretty graph with tips. My last message from the doctor was whatever your doing keep doing it.  My sugars have come down to in the middle of normal range , not even prediabetic! Would still love to demolish an entire pack of Scottish shortbread… but I’m not gonna


----------



## Drummer (Sep 8, 2021)

Nick_Neophix said:


> Probably should try and find a decent testing kit for my blood to see what I am playing with, so any suggestions for a fairly handy informative testing kit would be appreciated. As for breakfast, erm, don't eat breakfast nor dinner, just Tea followed by snacking into the evening. (Not very well behaved here)


I did not want the long period of higher blood glucose which I found when I did not eat fairly early - I was never one to have breakfast when it was something high carb.
I am really sensitive to carbs and when first diagnosed I was eating 50 gm of carbs a day - now I am down to 40 gm max to try to get down into normal figures, but that didn't happen - but I am sure others don't need to be as strict as me, though I do like the foods I eat and can really recommend the bubble and squeak I make with mashed swede various veges and eggs beaten into it, served with boiled bacon.
I have two meals a day and find I don't need to snack.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 8, 2021)

Nick_Neophix said:


> Thank you. When I finally start taking this seriously I am pretty sure that if I was to record my carb intake and post it on here I would probably get shouted at. I think joining this forum was the first sensible thing I have done.


You really won’t ever get shouted at for anything you post on here. 

The forum is a great resource and the people on it have been phenomenal at giving me support since my diagnosis in Jan 2020.

There are no stupid questions. 
There is no shaming. 
There is understanding, empathy, support.


----------



## Nick_Neophix (Sep 9, 2021)

All the comments are great, thank you everyone.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 9, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> Cholesterol isn’t just one number. On diagnosis my total cholesterol was ok but the LDL HDL and my ratios were totally out of range.  I think they call it a lipid profile. Not sure how much you know about those *but LDL is all your bad fats*, HDL good. So less of the fried stuff, pastries etc and more good fats e.g nuts fatty fish avocado eggs. I use thriva for my blood tests. I’ve gone from being in the red for all bar total cholesterol to now in optimal range for all 5 types/ratios. Triglycerides is another one. I’m not really sure what it all means but I do the test every 6 months and they send me a pretty graph with tips. My last message from the doctor was whatever your doing keep doing it. My sugars have come down to in the middle of normal range , not even prediabetic! Would still love to demolish an entire pack of Scottish shortbread… but I’m not gonna


 But -

Only SOME of the LDL is 'the bad stuff' - whereas the 'good' part of LDL serves an ABSOLUTELY essential purpose!

The very simplistic way I look at it is, if you picture your brain as being the junction box of your whole nervous system, and the body's nervous system consisting of electrical wires similar to your home and we can all probably see some of those wires into/out of various appliances wherever we happen to be - because there's electricity flowing in various directions back and forth in a multitude of different directions through the junction box constantly enabling all your 'bits' to function - some bits get entangled and so constant maintenance is required to sort the wiring out and repair any bits of insulation (the myelin sheaths) etc that are wearing out before there are actual breaks in the wiring.   And blimey! - the good bit of the LDL, enables this to occur by transporting the electrician and his toolkit from wherever he is, into the junction box to carry out the maintenance/repairs.

Of course it's more complicated than that and they still haven't found a reasonable way of physically measuring how much LDL any living creature actually has circulating but do have a formula for getting a good estimation of it using actual measurements of circulating HDL and Trigs in the blood stream.

However yes - very often by reducing our carbohydrate consumption as well as reducing our blood glucose a welcome added side effect of that, is to improve the ratios between the 3 elements of our serum (blood) lipids.  

Nobody can guarantee that will happen and we're all going to die anyway - but since I don't wish a long lingering miserable death on any creature, since reducing your carb consumption is such an easy thing to do with no adverse side effects, surely it's got to be worth a go!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 9, 2021)

Wow ! see this is why I said I didn’t really get it but if I read your post a few times over it might help. See what I don’t get, although all my bits and bobs are optimal that actual total cholesterol is 5.1 which is still fine but I would of thought it would of been lower. Is that the high HDL do you think? I was told  LDL was bad fats by the first DN I saw, or was it triglycerides  ? This is way too complicated… I think my junction box has overloaded


----------



## ianf0ster (Sep 9, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> Wow ! see this is why I said I didn’t really get it but if I read your post a few times over it might help. See what I don’t get, although all my bits and bobs are optimal that actual total cholesterol is 5.1 which is still fine but I would of thought it would of been lower. Is that the high HDL do you think? I was told  LDL was bad fats by the first DN I saw, or was it triglycerides  ? This is way too complicated… I think my junction box has overloaded


@EmmaL76 Cholesterol is so vital to our bodies that our brains make their own.
While Oxidised and Glycated LDL is thought to be bad for us (dense LDL), the LDL that fresh from our liver is good - why would our body make something that is bad for us? 
Drug companies and Doctors have demonised LDL for almost 70 yrs ( mainly in order to sell Statins).But how many people know the following proven facts:
1. More people with low LDL have heart attacks than those with high LDL
2. In people over 70 it was found that those with the highest cholesterol lived the longest.
3. Although taking statins (on average) does reduce the number of heart attacks, it also increases the number of heart failures!


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 9, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> You really won’t ever get shouted at for anything you post on here.
> 
> The forum is a great resource and the people on it have been phenomenal at giving me support since my diagnosis in Jan 2020.
> 
> ...


And a bit of humour along the way !!
Carol


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Nick_Neophix 

Look forward to hearing more of your experiences over the coming weeks, as you begin to make some positive tweaks and adjustments to your menu and eating habits to try to bring your diabetes into line. 

There are no right answers, only better questions - and finding a way of managing diabetes that works for you as an individual.


----------



## LilLady (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome Nick, I was diagnosed in June under similar circumstances to yours, I'd gone in for some bloods to investigate migraines I've had for years, it coincided with my 3 month pill check, where I was weighed and discovered I had lost a stone and a half without lifestyle changes. Red flag.
Anyway the morning after my results were in and I was told I was diabetic.
My nurse originally assumed type 1, although I was overweight by the NHS definition, I wasn't exactly huge and a bit young for a type 2 diagnosis (34). But no there were no ketones in my urine so type 2 was confirmed.
I felt a lot like you do, in fact I was devastated and really scared. I had to ask my GP for diazepam to settle my nerves, I was manic.
Fast forward 3 months, I've lost most of the weight (3 stone now in total) and I've just gotten used to it and accepted that I just need to look after myself and il be fine, my health depends on my actions.
It was probably the best thing that ever happened to me, because it gave me a kick up the bum I needed.
I am just ok with it now, it's part of my life, I feel good and have a reason to take care of my health.
I take my metformin, exercise, eat low carb, check my BG's.
It's just part of my life now.
You will get there.
I think your current feelings are normal, but you will feel better in time.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 15, 2021)

LilLady said:


> Welcome Nick, I was diagnosed in June under similar circumstances to yours, I'd gone in for some bloods to investigate migraines I've had for years, it coincided with my 3 month pill check, where I was weighed and discovered I had lost a stone and a half without lifestyle changes. Red flag.
> Anyway the morning after my results were in and I was told I was diabetic.
> My nurse originally assumed type 1, although I was overweight by the NHS definition, I wasn't exactly huge and a bit young for a type 2 diagnosis (34). But no there were no ketones in my urine so type 2 was confirmed.
> I felt a lot like you do, in fact I was devastated and really scared. I had to ask my GP for diazepam to settle my nerves, I was manic.
> ...


Well done for getting a grip on your situation. I can see why they might have thought you Type 1 with sudden weight loss  even though overweight. 
It is often the other way round, people are presumed to be Type 2 if older and are actually Type 1.
It may be something to keep an eye on if you continue to lose weight beyond where you want to.


----------



## LilLady (Sep 17, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Well done for getting a grip on your situation. I can see why they might have thought you Type 1 with sudden weight loss  even though overweight.
> It is often the other way round, people are presumed to be Type 2 if older and are actually Type 1.
> It may be something to keep an eye on if you continue to lose weight beyond where you want to.


There still is a chance I am type 1. Late onset, this was discussed at my last appt.
I was due more tests, but they're delayed due to this blood bottle shortage..


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 17, 2021)

LilLady said:


> There still is a chance I am type 1. Late onset, this was discussed at my last appt.
> I was due more tests, but they're delayed due to this blood bottle shortage..


Good to hear that they haven't totally ruled out a slow onset Type 1. The absence of ketones is not diagnostic in itself. I didn't have ketones at diagnosis or any time since but I tested positive for Type 1 (C-peptide and GAD antibody tests). The 1.5 stone weight loss is quite common with Type 1 and more telling than the absence of ketones in my opinion. Good luck with your diabetes journey but do monitor your levels closely and seek advice if they start to rise despite your best dietary and exercise efforts.


----------



## Betty13 (Sep 18, 2021)

Nick_Neophix said:


> So I went to the doc's for a unrelated issue and ended up getting booked in for a health check. The result was, after a few repeat tests of my blood and some fasting that I have Type 2 diabetes (45 years old) . I however suffer no symptoms but do eat quite horrendously. The funny thing is that a few months prior I actually started to get out and about on my bicycle daily in a bid to loose a bit of mid life spread. Now in complete denial, a rather gloomy outlook on life. not getting out and about and ignoring it. Might need a bit of a slap to pull myself together. To be fair just writing that down in a place where people might read and go 'Yeah, been there' is quite nice so that's one step forward.


I think it is a bit of a right of passage to be gloomy, it is soo easy to forget you have diabetes, until there is an issue. Be kind to yourself. It has taken me a long time to wobble my head as life gets in the way. So much is known now about diabetes and healthy options. You will get past this.


----------



## Burylancs (Sep 18, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> Wow ! see this is why I said I didn’t really get it but if I read your post a few times over it might help. See what I don’t get, although all my bits and bobs are optimal that actual total cholesterol is 5.1 which is still fine but I would of thought it would of been lower. Is that the high HDL do you think? I was told  LDL was bad fats by the first DN I saw, or was it triglycerides  ? This is way too complicated… I think my junction box has overloaded



5.1 total cholesterol is not fine for a diabetic. Edwin Biermann's researches in the 1990s showed that the tipping point for Cardio Vascular Disease was total chols over 5. But for diabetics the same tipping point for the acceleration of cvd  was total chols over 4. Because in moments of raised bgs we manufacture lots of Ldl (the stuff that deposits cholesterols in the linings of our arteries). So the recommendations are precautionary preventive medicine - under 5 for ordinary folk and under 4 for diabetics. Most people can't get under 4 without a statin.
You will hear a lot of baloney about cholesterols and statins, even on this group (!) Chiefly from people in denial about cholesterol and the anti-statin Jihadists.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 18, 2021)

Well that has cheered me up no end lol. To be honest I’m at the point of exhaustion with all this. I getting into dangerous territory with my eating. I’m losing weight hand over fist, have never been overweight, I don’t know what kind of diabetic I am, nothing works for me without starvation. I was told my cholesterol was optimal for ratios but obviously not and statins have never been mentioned so don’t know how I feel about that.  I can’t eat any better than I do and now I found out I’m gonna have heart failure. I feel like I’m constantly punishing myself when I’m doing everything I should be. This isn’t a rant at you burylancs I appreciate your advice. I’m just having a rubbish time of this at the moment and my health anxiety has gone through the roof.


----------



## Cobgirl (Sep 18, 2021)

Nick_Neophix said:


> So I went to the doc's for a unrelated issue and ended up getting booked in for a health check. The result was, after a few repeat tests of my blood and some fasting that I have Type 2 diabetes (45 years old) . I however suffer no symptoms but do eat quite horrendously. The funny thing is that a few months prior I actually started to get out and about on my bicycle daily in a bid to loose a bit of mid life spread. Now in complete denial, a rather gloomy outlook on life. not getting out and about and ignoring it. Might need a bit of a slap to pull myself together. To be fair just writing that down in a place where people might read and go 'Yeah, been there' is quite nice so that's one step forward.


Looks like we were diagnosed at a similar ish age. Been exactly where you are right now. One step at a time, don’t rush any changes. And you’ll be good


----------



## Drummer (Sep 18, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> Well that has cheered me up no end lol. To be honest I’m at the point of exhaustion with all this. I getting into dangerous territory with my eating. I’m losing weight hand over fist, have never been overweight, I don’t know what kind of diabetic I am, nothing works for me without starvation. I was told my cholesterol was optimal for ratios but obviously not and statins have never been mentioned so don’t know how I feel about that.  I can’t eat any better than I do and now I found out I’m gonna have heart failure. I feel like I’m constantly punishing myself when I’m doing everything I should be. This isn’t a rant at you burylancs I appreciate your advice. I’m just having a rubbish time of this at the moment and my health anxiety has gone through the roof.


If your cholesterol levels are not being hammered down by medication there is no reason to think that you might suffer heart failure - that is not what was written.
By eating a diet which will keep blood glucose under control type twos seem able to side step the need for medication, and even at my age, 70, I can feel improvements in my strength and stamina which were poor at diagnosis - I can't cope with a 'healthy' diet, and I am still finding that I am getting a bit better after taking the Metformin and Atorvastatin, which affected my body and my memory in the few weeks I took them.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 18, 2021)

I just find the whole thing so confusing. My comments are made out of frustration. I’m happy people on here find a way that works for them but so far I just haven't found mine.


----------



## LilLady (Sep 19, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Good to hear that they haven't totally ruled out a slow onset Type 1. The absence of ketones is not diagnostic in itself. I didn't have ketones at diagnosis or any time since but I tested positive for Type 1 (C-peptide and GAD antibody tests). The 1.5 stone weight loss is quite common with Type 1 and more telling than the absence of ketones in my opinion. Good luck with your diabetes journey but do monitor your levels closely and seek advice if they start to rise despite your best dietary and exercise efforts.


As a type 1, what is your opinion on this? I am now on Metformin, low risk of developing type 2 but my BG readings are in the 7-8's on average.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 19, 2021)

LilLady said:


> As a type 1, what is your opinion on this? I am now on Metformin, low risk of developing type 2 but my BG readings are in the 7-8's on average.


You have already been diagnosed as diabetic, whichever type it turns out to be, so the risk score tool is not relevant, that is for use by people without a diagnosis of diabetes.


----------



## LilLady (Sep 20, 2021)

silentsquirrel said:


> You have already been diagnosed as diabetic, whichever type it turns out to be, so the risk score tool is not relevant, that is for use by people without a diagnosis of diabetes.


I am completely aware of this.
I am simply making a point as Type 2 is often associated with this risk or that risk.
6 months ago I was high risk.
I am not anymore, I am healthy, so would expect my diabetes to be better than it is.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 20, 2021)

LilLady said:


> I am completely aware of this.
> I am simply making a point as Type 2 is often associated with this risk or that risk.
> 6 months ago I was high risk.
> I am not anymore, I am healthy, so would expect my diabetes to be better than it is.


Have you had another HbA1c since the 139 result?  With readings of 6 -9 it should be much lower now.
You are confusing yourself by thinking about risk of diabetes when you are diabetic - your risk is actually 100%, however healthy you are now!

Keep doing what you are doing and your readings should slowly improve further.


----------



## LilLady (Sep 21, 2021)

silentsquirrel said:


> Have you had another HbA1c since the 139 result?  With readings of 6 -9 it should be much lower now.
> You are confusing yourself by thinking about risk of diabetes when you are diabetic - your risk is actually 100%, however healthy you are now!
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing and your readings should slowly improve further.


Thanks. I am not confused at all and I 100% understand that I am diabetic and yes the risk questionnaire isn't relevant to me.
As I stated before, the purpose of me mentioning the risk factors was to simply highlight how much my health has changed since diagnosis, no obesity, no high blood pressure, not carrying fat around the middle etc. Fit and active.
Therefore as T2 can be controlled by diet weight etc, I am a disappointed I am not getting lower BG's and wondering why my readings aren't better.
It has been suggested that I may be type 1 late onset, next HBAC1 Thursday .


----------



## Christy (Sep 21, 2021)

LilLady said:


> Thanks. I am not confused at all and I 100% understand that I am diabetic and yes the risk questionnaire isn't relevant to me.
> As I stated before, the purpose of me mentioning the risk factors was to simply highlight how much my health has changed since diagnosis, no obesity, no high blood pressure, not carrying fat around the middle etc. Fit and active.
> Therefore as T2 can be controlled by diet weight etc, I am a disappointed I am not getting lower BG's and wondering why my readings aren't better.
> It has been suggested that I may be type 1 late onset, next HBAC1 Thursday .


Great results.  Hope your next hbA1c gives you a result you're happy with.


----------



## Burylancs (Sep 21, 2021)

silentsquirrel said:


> Have you had another HbA1c since the 139 result?  With readings of 6 -9 it should be much lower now.
> You are confusing yourself by thinking about risk of diabetes when you are diabetic - your risk is actually 100%, however healthy you are now!
> 
> Keep doing what you are doing and your readings should slowly improve further.



Her risk of developing T2 Diabetes is actually 0% - she's already gonandunnit.


----------

